# Deleted system apps



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

I accidentally deleted a system app and don't know what it was called. I think it's the one that creates pop-ups when connected to a computer (I don't remember exactly what the pop-up says but it has the option "Allow" and a box "always allow from this computer" or something). The icon of the app is blue. I know it's very confusing but if anyone happens to know what I'm talking about could you help me please


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

Yas0212 said:


> I accidentally deleted a system app and don't know what it was called. I think it's the one that creates pop-ups when connected to a computer (I don't remember exactly what the pop-up says but it has the option "Allow" and a box "always allow from this computer" or something). The icon of the app is blue. I know it's very confusing but if anyone happens to know what I'm talking about could you help me please


I would recommend doing a System Restore to the last Restore Point. All important files of yours on the Hard Drive should be backed up to an external drive before doing a System Restore.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Please post the android device's brand and model so we can post what key combo will get you to the recovery mode choices.
Also, what version of android are you running?


----------



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

plodr said:


> Please post the android device's brand and model so we can post what key combo will get you to the recovery mode choices.
> Also, what version of android are you running?


It's a Samsung galaxy A01, and I am using android 11.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Did your A01 come with android 10?
If you factory reset, *you will lose all data and will be back at android 10*.

Before you do this, I'd advise if you need to transfer things between the phone and a computer and the charging cable no longer asks if you want to allow this, try using bluetooth to connect. You could also load things from one device to google drive, then download from google drive to the other device.

If you want to factory reset then the following steps will take the phone back to factory condition.
Open Settings.
Then General Management and Reset.
Tap Factory Data Reset.
You might be asked for your password, PIN, or pattern.
Tap *Delete all*.
As I mentioned, this is a very drastic step to take.


----------



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

plodr said:


> Did your A01 come with android 10?
> If you factory reset, *you will lose all data and will be back at android 10*.
> 
> Before you do this, I'd advise if you need to transfer things between the phone and a computer and the charging cable no longer asks if you want to allow this, try using bluetooth to connect. You could also load things from one device to google drive, then download from google drive to the other device.
> ...


Thanks for telling me! I had already decided I wouldn't factory reset, because the reason why I wanted to connect my phone to my pc was to try recover deleted files, so reseting would make this even more impossible.
Btw I can still connect my phone to my PC, it is when I try to "root" it that it is supposed to ask me to allow


----------



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

Rooting or USB debugging, something like that.
I was trying to restore files that I had deleted and realised that the app I was using to root my phone was installing another app. I thought it might be some malware so I went to settings 》apps and sorted by "last updated" and saw this app I mentioned with the blue icon. I deleted it and now I cannot allow because the pop up doesn't appear.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, if you root a phone, you stand the chance of damaging it.
We don't deal with any advice on rooting or fixing rooted devices here.

I'll ask that this thread be locked because of this


> the app I was using to root my phone


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As noted, rooting is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen, which is something that looks like that may have happened.

At this point, you may have to factory reset your device.


----------



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

Couriant said:


> As noted, rooting is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen, which is something that looks like that may have happened.
> 
> At this point, you may have to factory reset your device.


I doubt that this is the problem since I was not able to root in the first place because I couldn't press allow.
But yeah nevermind


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

A phone that is not rooted, does not allow you to remove system apps.
One source: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2521768?hl=en


----------



## Yas0212 (Jul 29, 2021)

I guess it was not a system app then
And it's ok now, I tried again and the pop up appeared


----------

